# Tempestade Tropical GABRIELLE (Atlântico 2019 #AL08)



## Afgdr (3 Set 2019 às 22:00)

O Invest 91L evoluiu para a Depressão Tropical Oito (DT8).


*20h45 UTC
*













A DT8 desloca-se para NW a 8 mph (cerca de 13 km/h) com ventos máximos sustentados de 35 mph (cerca de 56 km/h) e rajadas superiores. A pressão mínima central é 1006 hPa.

Deverá ganhar alguma intensidade nas próximas horas, tornando-se tempestade tropical amanhã. Durante esta semana, não está previsto que se torne furacão.

*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 03/2100Z 19.0N 32.3W 30 KT 35 MPH
12H 04/0600Z 19.7N 33.2W 35 KT 40 MPH
24H 04/1800Z 20.4N 34.0W 40 KT 45 MPH
36H 05/0600Z 21.4N 34.9W 45 KT 50 MPH
48H 05/1800Z 22.4N 35.8W 45 KT 50 MPH
72H 06/1800Z 26.2N 38.5W 45 KT 50 MPH
96H 07/1800Z 30.0N 41.5W 45 KT 50 MPH
120H 08/1800Z 34.0N 45.5W 45 KT 50 MPH



*Rota atualmente prevista pelo NHC*








*Rotas previstas pelos modelos*

Por enquanto, não representa qualquer ameaça para os Açores. É uma questão de ir acompanhando.

Previsão das 12z


----------



## Afgdr (4 Set 2019 às 03:51)

A DT8 mantém a mesma intensidade - 35 mph ≈ 56 km/h - com rajadas superiores. Movimenta-se para NW a 8 mph ≈ 13 km/h e apresenta uma pressão mínima central de 1006 hPa.


*02h35 UTC*













*Rota prevista (NHC)
*
Deverá continuar o seu movimento para NW nos próximos dias e deverá intensificar-se nos próximos dias, atingindo um pico de intensidade de 60 mph. Nas próximas horas, deverá intensificar-se ligeiramente, tornando-se tempestade tropical hoje, dia 4.




> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 04/0300Z 19.1N 32.8W 30 KT 35 MPH
> 12H 04/1200Z 19.7N 33.6W 35 KT 40 MPH
> ...










*Rotas previstas pelos modelos
*
Run 00z
*



*


----------



## Afgdr (4 Set 2019 às 14:22)

A DT8 intensificou-se ligeiramente e é, neste momento, uma tempestade tropical. A Tempestade Tropical Gabrielle é a 7.ª tempestade tropical da época.


*13h05 UTC*















Desloca-se para NW a uma velocidade de 10 mi/h ≈ 16 km/h com ventos máximos sustentados de 50 mi/h ≈ 80 km/h e rajadas superiores e uma pressão mínima central de 1005 hPa.

Está prevista uma intensificação nos próximos dias à medida que se movimenta na mesma direção. A intensificação não deverá ser muito significativa.

*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 04/0900Z 19.6N 33.6W 35 KT 40 MPH
12H 04/1800Z 20.3N 34.4W 40 KT 45 MPH
24H 05/0600Z 21.1N 35.3W 40 KT 45 MPH
36H 05/1800Z 22.1N 36.4W 45 KT 50 MPH
48H 06/0600Z 23.4N 37.7W 45 KT 50 MPH
72H 07/0600Z 27.5N 41.0W 50 KT 60 MPH
96H 08/0600Z 31.5N 44.5W 50 KT 60 MPH
120H 09/0600Z 35.5N 47.2W 50 KT 60 MPH


*Previsão de rota + cone de incerteza (NHC)*








*Trajetos previstos pelos modelos*

Nenhum modelo coloca a Gabrielle a passar pelo arquipélago dos Açores.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2019 às 14:28)

As curvas são sempre problemáticas para a previsão.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2019 às 17:25)

Pensava eu que o cat. 1 do antigo GFS era asneira (continua igual na saída das 12z). O modelo global do MetOffice prevê uma rápida intensificação do ciclone:










Divagações à parte, por agora o mais provável que a Gabrielle passe (muito) a oeste dos Açores com um aspeto semelhante ao atual:


----------



## Afgdr (4 Set 2019 às 17:48)

A TT Gabrielle intensificou-se, apresentando ventos máximos sustentados de 50 mph ≈ 80 km e rajadas superiores - 63 mph ≈ 101 km/h.

Apresenta um deslocamento para NW a 9 mph ≈ 15 km/h. A pressão mínima central está nos 1003 hPa.

Deverá intensificar-se, novamente, para o final da semana.

*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 04/1500Z 20.5N 33.8W 45 KT 50 MPH
12H 05/0000Z 21.0N 34.5W 45 KT 50 MPH
24H 05/1200Z 21.9N 35.6W 45 KT 50 MPH
36H 06/0000Z 23.1N 36.9W 45 KT 50 MPH
48H 06/1200Z 24.6N 38.4W 45 KT 50 MPH
72H 07/1200Z 28.6N 41.7W 50 KT 60 MPH
96H 08/1200Z 32.5N 45.5W 55 KT 65 MPH
120H 09/1200Z 36.5N 47.5W 55 KT 65 MPH


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2019 às 17:49)

Orion disse:


> O modelo global do MetOffice prevê uma rápida intensificação do ciclone:


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2019 às 00:29)

A Gabrielle mantém o seu deslocamento para NW a 9 mph (cerca de 15 km/h) com a mesma intensidade (50 mph ≈ 80 km) e rajadas superiores.

*23h15 UTC*














Ao longo dos próximos dias, poderão ocorrer algumas flutuações na sua intensidade. Espera-se que atinja a categoria de furacão no dia 9.

*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 04/2100Z 21.0N 34.0W 45 KT 50 MPH
12H 05/0600Z 21.7N 34.6W 50 KT 60 MPH
24H 05/1800Z 22.8N 35.8W 50 KT 60 MPH
36H 06/0600Z 24.2N 37.4W 45 KT 50 MPH
48H 06/1800Z 26.1N 39.1W 45 KT 50 MPH
72H 07/1800Z 30.0N 43.2W 50 KT 60 MPH
96H 08/1800Z 33.0N 47.5W 55 KT 65 MPH
120H 09/1800Z 36.5N 48.5W 65 KT 75 MPH


*Rota prevista pelo NHC*







*

Trajetos previstos pelos modelos
*
Saída das 18z


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2019 às 21:20)




----------



## Orion (6 Set 2019 às 17:40)




----------



## Afgdr (8 Set 2019 às 18:25)

A Gabrielle desloca-se para NNW a 12 mph (≈ 19 km/h) com ventos máximos sustentados de 60 mph (≈ 97 km/h). Apresenta uma pressão mínima central de 1000 hPa.


*17h00 UTC*









*Rota prevista + cone de incerteza (NHC)*

Os Açores não deverão ser afetados pela Gabrielle.










*Rotas previstas pelos modelos*










Deverá intensificar-me um pouco mais nos próximos dias, atingindo um pico de intensidade de 70 mph (≈ 97 km/h). 

De momento, o NHC não prevê que atinja a categoria de furacão.


*



			FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
		
Clique para expandir...

*


> INIT 08/1500Z 33.8N 49.0W 50 KT 60 MPH
> 12H 09/0000Z 35.6N 49.1W 60 KT 70 MPH
> 24H 09/1200Z 38.4N 47.5W 60 KT 70 MPH
> 36H 10/0000Z 41.2N 43.8W 60 KT 70 MPH
> ...






Apenas 2 modelos colocam a Gabrielle a atingir a categoria de furacão.


----------



## Afgdr (9 Set 2019 às 04:25)

A TT Gabrielle está ligeiramente mais forte - 65 mph ≈ 105 km/h. Tem uma pressão mínima central de 995 hPa.


*03h00 UTC*









Move-se para N a 15 mph ≈ 24 km/h. Deverá, depois, mudar de direção para NE e acelerar.

*
Trajeto previsto NHC
*







Deverá atingir o seu pico de intensidade nas próximas horas.

*



			FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
		
Clique para expandir...

*


> INIT 09/0300Z 36.5N 49.3W 55 KT 65 MPH
> 12H 09/1200Z 38.6N 47.8W 60 KT 70 MPH
> 24H 10/0000Z 41.1N 44.7W 55 KT 65 MPH
> 36H 10/1200Z 43.6N 40.4W 50 KT 60 MPH
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2019 às 00:20)

A Gabrielle move-se para NE a 21 mph (cerca de 34 km/h) com ventos máximos sustentados de 50 mph (cerca de 80 km/h). A pressão mínima central é 1000 hPa.

O pico de intensidade acabou por se verificar na noite de dia 8/madrugada de dia 9 - 65 mph. Não chegou a atingir a categoria de furacão.


*23h00 UTC*














Deverá enfraquecer nos próximos dias. Tornar-se-á depressão extratropical na terça/quarta e prevê-se a sua dissipação na quinta.


*



			FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
		
Clique para expandir...

*


> INIT 09/2100Z 40.7N 45.4W 45 KT 50 MPH
> 12H 10/0600Z 42.6N 42.4W 45 KT 50 MPH
> 24H 10/1800Z 45.1N 37.7W 40 KT 45 MPH
> 36H 11/0600Z 48.2N 31.4W 35 KT 40 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2019 às 16:49)

A Gabrielle perdeu as suas características tropicais, sendo, neste momento, considerada um ciclone extratropical.

*Movimento: *NE a 29 mph ≈ 47 km/h
*Intensidade: *50 mph ≈ 80 km/h
*Pressão mínima central: *998 hPa


*14h40 UTC









Último aviso do NHC
*
Enfraquecerá nos próximos dias e deverá dissipar-se no dia 12.


----------

